# Sun Oven out of Hot Pockets?



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was just eating some hot pockets, & I was wondering if you could make a homemade sun oven out of those thin cardboard/metallic inserts? Anyone tried anything similar?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dunno suppose you could experiment some maybe glue em to a peiece of poster board to get enough collection area. TBH I haven't messed with solar cooking alot so can't say much more about it. If they are reflective enough though I don't see why they wouldn't work.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

If I were a betting woman.....I'd bet they aren't reflective enough....but, if ya try it, make something black to put food in, then use it to reflect. The idea of a sun oven to direct sun to something to absorb. 

If ya do it, take pictures!!!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

And while you are experimenting you can try some plain ole aluminum foil shiny side up on some carboard as well. NOte after recent experiences with aluminum foil and elmers glue I"d get some kind of contact cement or rubber sement and some stuf to thin the rubber sement out a bunch for easier application to a large area. I keep meaning to play with the ideas myself Even have a unused little sat dish to mess with.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, I think it would be a fun project to mess with. If it gets bad enough & bugged out for long term, you may need to think of alternative ways of doing things. This would be one of them! 

I'll update if anything seems to workout!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> NOte after recent experiences with aluminum foil and elmers glue I"d get some kind of contact cement or rubber sement and some stuf to thin the rubber sement out a bunch for easier application to a large area.


Making a new hat? Remember, shiny side out keeps the gov't from reading your mind. Shiny side in to keep the chip from transmitting.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL no Sir tbh I was making bed side farday boxes so I can have my kindle where I can use it and other assorted small electronic items but still keep them easily protected from emp when I"m not using them. Hopefully I won't be readng my kindle when the lights go out te last time. But thanks for the tips on the hat I was only protecting for the chip with shiny side in. I will add a shiny side out so maybe they will quit controlling my thoughts.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've made solar cookers from aluminum foil, cardboard,spray adhesive and duct tape and have had temps over 300 degrees. 

I wouldn't waste my time with the hot pocket pieces since foil would likely be cheaper. IMO, you are on the right track though, trying to come up with second lives for household "throw-aways".


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know it's been a while because now a days It's rare for me to get hot pockets but I used to hang onto those things they were great for reheating things that had gotten too soggy in the fridge like fries esp they seemed to help though it might have been my imagination.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

You ate a Hot Pocket?


----------

